# New to me PM 9



## BradS (Jun 11, 2009)

New to the forum, but not handguns. Just wanted to say hello to all, and thanks for posting problems, opinions, remidies, and recommendations. I read many articles and post concerning the PM9 before making a purchase. I originally planned on getting a PM40, but after taking into consideration the recoil, I opted for the 9mm. I tried several local shops, but had no luck. The closest I came was a CW 9, but waited until I found what I wanted. I finally located what I was looking for on one of the gyn boards. It was even local!!!!
I purchased a used PM9 with approx 150 rounds through it. It came with a total of 3 mags an uncle mike's IWB holster, which I will be replacing, and a box of Hornady Critical Defense rounds.. The serial # is IAxxxx.
I wanted to make sure it was not one of the earlier models. It has the matte stainless finish. I was very excited as I thought I found a good deal..All for approx.$450..I hope to get it out this weekend and see how it shoots.......


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. Congrats on the purchase! We need some PICS!!:smt023


----------



## BradS (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome..I live in Central Texas... I will have to work on a pic.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome, I also live in central Texas and have a Kahr. Mine's a K40 stainless with the black finish. It's a great gun and I'll bet you're going to love yours.


----------



## BradS (Jun 11, 2009)

A quick update... I got to the range this week and ran approximatley 150 rounds through it..No jams or anything. Very satisfied! Now I am looking for a holster for pocket carry.


----------

